# Synodontis granulosus



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with Synodontis granulosus?

How quickly do they grow?

Do they actually get to 12" in home aquariums?

Do they start out with a light coloured base with black spots, and turn pure black as they age?


----------



## tacs (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm sorry I don't have any experience with this Synodontis at all. I'm sure you are capable of doing duckduckgo search but I've included some links to some good articles.

https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/ ... y-catfish/
https://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/syno ... ulosus.htm

Here is a link to a catfish forum:
https://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/vie ... 233c64bb6f

Hope you find the information you are looking for and perhaps someone else will give you a good answer here.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks tacs. I have found those articles already, but I appreciate you sharing them.


----------

